# Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???



## Conny (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

da Ostern ja ins Wasser fällt  können wir uns in Ruhe mit unseren Bildern beschäftigen!
Ich habe da mal ein Bild vom Berliner Zoo bearbeitet. Die Frage stellt sich nun, fwie weit kan nich Bilder bearbeiten ohne dass sie verfremdet wirken  

   Orginal: Vögel weit oben im Baum beim turteln

   Nur Bildauschnitt

   bearbeitet

Was kann ich weiter verbessern    ?


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Also zu aller erst das Wetter und das Grün der Bäume ...  

Ne, Spaß ...

Also Bild 2 ist das bessere, meiner Meinung nach - Bild 3 wirkt ein wenig wie überbelichtet. Ist im Ansatz ja vielleicht nicht verkehrt aber eventuell zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Dodi (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo Conny!

Ich finde, Du hast in/bei der Nachbearbeitung zunächst den Bildausschnitt falsch gewählt.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das letzte Bild auch zu hell ist was den Hintergrund anbelangt, allerdings hast Du die Vögel schön herausgestellt, Kompliment!

Ich habe mir mal Dein Bild "geklaut" und nachbearbeitet, so wie ich es machen würde. Ich habe dies "kurz und schmerzlos" mit ACDSee gemacht: Ausschnitt gewählt und etwas die Gammawerte verändert - ist kein besonderes Programm zum Nachbearbeiten! 
Das sieht dann so aus:

 

Was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## Stefan_375 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Also zu aller erst das Wetter und das Grün der Bäume ...
> 
> Ne, Spaß ...


Noe... kein Spass, sondern Tatsache. Als das Foto entstand, war einfach ein grau-in-grau Wetter, bei dem man die Kamera besser Zuhause läßt. Fotografieren braucht (Sonnen)Licht. Und trüber Himmel eignet sich dafür halt überhaupt nicht. 

Ich finde es eher erstaunlich, dass Conny aus dem Originalbild noch so viel heraus geholt hat. Schließlich war das Original (so, wie es im 2. Bild zu sehen ist) deutlich unterbelichet. Die Nachbearbeitung setzt in diesem Fall IMHO positive Akzente. Und die Farben der Vögel (Schnabel, Hals) kommen gut raus. Ob die nun naturgetreu sind, sei mal dahingestellt.

Mir gefällt daher die 3. Variante am besten. Die sieht zwar durch die krasse Nachbearbeitung recht künstlich und plakativ aus. Aber zumindest ist dieses trübselige graues-Motiv-vor-grauem-Hintergrund raus. 

Den gewählten Ausschnitt finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Die linke Bildhälfte ist zwar "fast leer" - aber der durchgehende "Sitz-Ast" unten zeigt dann doch die Richtung an, in die es zu schauen gilt.

Ein Jammer, dass das Wetter so schlecht war. Weil das Motiv der beiden Vögel wirklich gelungen ist. Der linke biegt einen Hals so S-förmig, und der rechte hält seinen Schnabel genau "mittig" in die "Kurve" des S vom linken. Balzen die oder kämpfen die? Keine Ahnung... Jedenfalls ist Spannung und Dynamik drin - da tut sich etwas! Die Henne links ist scheinbar ganz auf Abwehr eingestellt. Mit beiden Beinen fest am Boden, das Halsgefieder gesträubt, mit Hals / Kopf zurückweichend, und so einen empörten Ausdruck in den Augen. Was den Hahn aber nicht irritieren kann. Der tänzelt trotzdem so einbeinig rum und will ihr ganz unbeeindruckt und herausfordernd an die Wäsche - wie Männer eben so sind ;-) 

Nein, das ist natürlich nicht objektiv. Sondern nur das, was mir beim Betrachten durch den Kopf geht. 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hier nochmal ein weiterer, schneller Versuch der Bearbeitung ....

 

auf dem zweiten Bild allerdings deutlich an der Grenze der Aulösung:

 

​


----------



## chromis (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo,

es gibt halt Bilder, das waren die Bedingungen zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme so schlecht, dass eine Bearbeitung auch keine wirklich besseren Ergebnisse mehr bringt. 
Hier ist solch ein Beispiel:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14813

Muss man dann halt akzetieren oder Bild löschen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Conny (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo,

alsooo, die beiden Vögel turteln! Wie der ganze Zoo in Berlin übrigens :rot

Sonne ja oder nein, welches Objektiv :??? im Zweifel immer das falsche drauf oder gar nicht erst dabei 
Mit diesen Problemen hatte ich sehr zur Belustigung meiner Familie die ganzen Tage in Berlin zu kämpfen :crazy  Aber als begeisterte Amateurin bin ich froh die Kameratasche mitgeschleppt zu haben und eine Ausbeute von sehr schönen Bildern zu haben


----------



## Stefan_375 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo,



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt halt Bilder, das waren die Bedingungen zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme so schlecht, dass eine Bearbeitung auch keine wirklich besseren Ergebnisse mehr bringt.
> Hier ist solch ein Beispiel:
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14813
> 
> Muss man dann halt akzetieren oder Bild löschen.


Wobei das Motiv "weisser Vogel mit schwarzen Beinen vor weissem Hintergrund" bei allen Lichtsituationen kritisch ist - erst recht mit der Digi-Kamera, deren Sensor-Dichteumfang doch nicht so dolle ist. Sowas mit "bestmöglichem" Kompromiss zu belichten, ist schon eine Aufgabe für Fotgeschrittene.



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> alsooo, die beiden Vögel turteln! Wie der ganze Zoo in Berlin übrigens :rot


Frühlingsgefühle eben  Aber wie es aussieht, muss der Hahn doch noch einige Überzeugungsarbeit leisten...



> Sonne ja oder nein, welches Objektiv :??? im Zweifel immer das falsche drauf oder gar nicht erst dabei


Das Problem ist mir nun nicht nachvollziehbar - oder ich habe nicht verstanden, was du gemeint hast.

Dem Objektiv ist es doch eigentlich egal, ob die Sonne scheint oder trübes Wetter ist. Das einzige, was da eine Rolle spielt, ist die Anfangsblende. Zwischen 1,7 und 4,5 liegen da schon Welten. Aber sonst ???

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Conny (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo Stefan,

alsoo, ich muss jetzt wohl etwas ausholen.
Diese Kamera habe ich erst seit kurzem. Und sowohl meine Spiegelreflex- als auch digitalen Foto-Erfahrungen sind noch nicht sehr alt. Ich hatte mir in Berlin vorgenommen, immer nur die Bilder mit schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen in JPEG *und *Raw aufzunehmen. Wir sind mit dem Zug hingefahren, es herrschte BVG-Streik und wir hatten auch für die Kinder leichtes Gepäck angesagt. So 6 (2 + 4) GB CF-Kartenspeicher und 2 Akkus sind schnell verbraucht, wenn man noch keine lange Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Stefan_375 (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo Conny,



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Berlin vorgenommen, immer nur die Bilder mit schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen in JPEG *und *Raw aufzunehmen. Wir sind mit dem Zug hingefahren, es herrschte BVG-Streik und wir hatten auch für die Kinder leichtes Gepäck angesagt. So 6 (2 + 4) GB CF-Kartenspeicher und 2 Akkus sind schnell verbraucht, wenn man noch keine lange Erfahrung hat.


Oha... 2 Akkus sollten doch betimmt 400-500 Aufnahmen (ohne Blitz) sein ?! Die an einem Tag zu machen, ist ja schon Schwerstarbeit ;-)

Bei problematischen Lichtverhältnissen reisst es auch das RAW-Format nicht raus, sondern nur eine möglichst richtige Belichtung. Faustregel: Dunkle Motive manuell unterbleichten, helle Motive überbelichten (so 2 Blenden dürfen es schon sein). Wenn du unsicher bist, einfach mal Belichtungsreihen machen (so die Kamera das kann) und die Ergebnisse nachher vergleichen.

Ein super Hilfsmittel für die korrekte Belichtung ist nicht nur das Histogramm, sondern v.a. die Darstellung in Sucher / Display, bei der (ob nun als "live view" oder nach der Aufnahme) unter- und überbelichtete Bildbereiche farbig markiert sind, blinken oder sonstwie hervorgehoben werden. Sollte deine Kamera eigentlich können. Da siehst du sehr schön, was schief gelaufen ist. Wenn da große Bereiche "abgesoffen" oder "ausgefressen" sind, halt mit angepasster Belichtung neu probieren. Mit etwas Übung wird das schon !!!

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Conny (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo,

also eine Akku-Ladung hält, wie ich mittlerweile weiß, locker 500 Bilder in JPEG+RAW. Aber ich hatte ja auch kein Lade-Gerät mit :crazy  Das war aus den genannten Gründen (Kids) auch mit Absicht.
Seit ich mich mit der RAW-Entwicklung beschäftigt habe, sehe ich nur noch das eine Problem: es muss scharf sein! Alles andere kann man regeln. Ein leicht unterbelichtetes Bild ist auch eher noch zu retten, als ein überbelichtetes. Die Kamera kann natürlich die überbelichteten Areale anzeigen. Sie kann auch die verschiedenen Histogramme anzeigen. Ich kann sie mittlerweile auch interpretieren. Aber nicht vor Ort, wenn es schnell gehen muss. Ich bin begeisterte Amateurin!
Wir haben unsere Monitore mit dem Spyder2express kalibriert. Das hat uns schon geholfen. Aber man muss auch ab und an mal die Scheiben putzen   Sowohl die vom Monitor als auch die auf der __ Nase  :evil  Dann vergeht so mancher Grauschleier :evil


----------



## Stefan_375 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo Conny,



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> sehe ich nur noch das eine Problem: es muss scharf sein!
> (...)
> nicht vor Ort, wenn es schnell gehen muss.


Ja, Zeit ist immer ein Problem. V.a., wenn kiddies dabei sind ;-) Da würde ich im Zweifelsfall einfach Belichtungsreihen von -2 EV bis plus 2 EV machen. Was die Kamera halt erlaubt. Schärfe läßt sich im elektronischen Sucher kaum brauchbar beurteilen, da zu braucht es schon eine SLR mit optischem Sucher.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Conny (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung! Aber wie???*

Hallo,

frei nach dem Motto: was interessiert mich mein Geschwäz von gestern, muss ich nun zugeben:
Es geht nichts über ein gut belichtes, scharfes Foto, mit richtiger Tiefenschärfe


----------

